# Pte academic



## rajanikanth_tadikonda (Jul 19, 2013)

Did any body took the PTE Academic test for Australian PR...
If yes, how is the test compared to IELTS and the scoring part..
Please reply


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rajanikanth_tadikonda said:


> Did any body took the PTE Academic test for Australian PR...
> If yes, how is the test compared to IELTS and the scoring part..
> Please reply


PTE-A is MUCH better than the money making scam known as IELTS. Just check out my signature, you'll know!


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> PTE-A is MUCH better than the money making scam known as IELTS. Just check out my signature, you'll know!


Dear Funkyzoom

Sorry to hijack the thread but I just want to know how much practice you did before appearing for PTE Academic.

I tired to search PTE acedemic material online but not much study material in the market and also format looks tricky to me.

What will be the best way to practice for the test ?

Hope to hear from you soon and good luck for your futures processes.

Thanks..


----------



## zirzinc13 (Feb 3, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> PTE-A is MUCH better than the money making scam known as IELTS. Just check out my signature, you'll know!


funkyzoom, been reviewing your posts and I need your help. I'll be taking the PTE-A this 12th of February and need to score 55 overall, 50 in all sections. Do you have some resources? I can't message you since I'm a new user here. Thanks!


----------



## rajanikanth_tadikonda (Jul 19, 2013)

zirzinc13 said:


> funkyzoom, been reviewing your posts and I need your help. I'll be taking the PTE-A this 12th of February and need to score 55 overall, 50 in all sections. Do you have some resources? I can't message you since I'm a new user here. Thanks!



Hi, PTE is very easy compared to IELTS. 
You can check the following links for more info.
1.Sample Material
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
2.Download Material from this site
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone email me material for PTE-A. I have to take the exam in 1 mnth. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

Can any suggest sources where PTE A study materiel can be downloaded other than sources mentioned on the Pearson website


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

*Pte a*

Hi Sandysamra & Pavan,

Go through this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

Also, try this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html for specific format type help.

Other Resources are:

1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers â€“ PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf



sandysamra said:


> Can any suggest sources where PTE A study materiel can be downloaded other than sources mentioned on the Pearson website





> Hi,
> Can anyone email me material for PTE-A. I have to take the exam in 1 mnth.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nata7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey, 

Congratulations on your impressive PTE scores.

Would you mind sharing some PTE tips/ strategies for Reading section. 
I was getting 9 for R in IELTS academic, but the highest I got in PTE R was 73


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can you tell me how much you scored in your practice exams? This would be helpful to know how much I can expect in my original test. I know the score may vary, but still I need the score of practice exams pls.

Mock1 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?
Mock2 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?



funkyzoom said:


> PTE-A is MUCH better than the money making scam known as IELTS. Just check out my signature, you'll know!


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can you tell me how much you scored in your practice exams? This would be helpful to know how much I can expect in my original test. I know the score may vary, but still I need the score of practice exams pls.

Mock1 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?
Mock2 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?


TanuPatel said:


> Hi Sandysamra & Pavan,
> 
> Go through this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can you tell me how much you scored in your practice exams? This would be helpful to know how much I can expect in my original test. I know the score may vary, but still I need the score of practice exams pls.

Mock1 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?
Mock2 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?



funkyzoom said:


> PTE-A is MUCH better than the money making scam known as IELTS. Just check out my signature, you'll know!


----------



## selimozcay (Dec 26, 2015)

*PTE-Academic*

Hi! 
I'll take the exam next mont in Turkey. 
My exam results need to be least 55. 
My study resources; The Official Guide To PTE-A and PTE-A Practice Tests Plus. 
What do you suggest that I needed to results?

Best regards!


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers






TanuPatel said:


> Hi Sandysamra & Pavan,
> 
> Go through this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

Please send me PTE A material..


----------



## rajinderd36 (Mar 16, 2016)

You are getting less marks in PTE reading because of less marks in PTE speaking because speaking marks also go to reading. e.g. one person got 0 in speaking and 10 in reading but other one got 10 in speaking and 10 in reading questions so overall reading scores for the second person will be 20 and 10 for other.


----------



## sat123 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Pte academic - A*

Got my Pte results today and it's almost perfect (89/90/90/89). I had extensively gone through the comments in the forum and it has greatly helped me. Just to give background - I am convent educated, worked with US clients with very extensive daily interaction for about 10 years but I got this score in my third attempt taken over a course of just one month. I had to repeat exam as I was looking for 79+ score but was missing target for one of them. My English has obviously not reached to a new level in one month but it's just certain tricks which I learned from experience and have helped me. To share with you all - 
1. I tried practicing speaking by using google search voice and ensuring that all words are getting caught but it spoiled my speaking score big time in second attempt. So, don't ever try doing that. Be fluent and natural without hesitation of your surrounding or co-test takers. Don't focus on giving dramatic pauses on commas etc if it's not coming naturally.
2. Completely ignore content when you describe images. Obviously it should not be about some irrelevant topic but make sure that you are speaking in flow. Checking algorithm can not catch logical mistakes like person born in 1970 but died in 1960. If you get to a point after 4/5 sentences where you think that you do not have anything else to say then do not forcefully continue with staggered speech, it will bring your score down. Jump to next question even if it's just 20-25 sec complete. I followed a standard approach - what the graph is about, x-axis represents what, y-axis is what, which is highest value and which is lowest. Then just jumped to next question.
3. Listening - follow a template. What is the topic of lecture, note down 3/4 important points from the summary. Don't note down same sentences as spoken. Listen carefully and note only the point which you can elaborate on. Don't worry, if you are not covering full lecture in your summary. 
4. Pay special attention to negative marking question. If you have doubt then it's better to skip rather then marking and loosing marks. 

All the best.
P.s. - taking practice scored test is going to help immensely. Formulate your strategy and do a dry run with practice test. Obviously it would be cheaper then retaking test.


----------



## karolamoonstar (Jun 5, 2016)

*PTE scores*



zirzinc13 said:


> funkyzoom, been reviewing your posts and I need your help. I'll be taking the PTE-A this 12th of February and need to score 55 overall, 50 in all sections. Do you have some resources? I can't message you since I'm a new user here. Thanks!


Hello! I'm in the same boat. Did you take any mock exams before your actual exam? How was your oral fluency and pronunciation scores? I'll be taking my exam on June 16 and I'm really nervous since my fluency and pronunciations are 55 and 37 respectively. 

How was your exam? I'm sorry I have too many questions. I'm new here and my anxiety is through the roof. Thank you!


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Very good forum to get lots of informaiton..Thx


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I have so much material with me now and this thing causes a lot of confusion and question.
From where to start my preparation?

I request you all please share tips from where to start or approach for PTE


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

rajanikanth_tadikonda said:


> Did any body took the PTE Academic test for Australian PR...
> If yes, how is the test compared to IELTS and the scoring part..
> Please reply


Millions of people have taken it.

It is easier for people who are good at using a computer and it does give you close to/equal to IELTS 8 level in writing.


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Millions of people have taken it.
> 
> It is easier for people who are good at using a computer and it does give you close to/equal to IELTS 8 level in writing.


Hi

can you share any tips for this exam or any starting point


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

Just including some info that might be helpful. 

If you have not referred to the PTE Academic tutorial, that would be the first point to start. http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Tutorial.pdf
Make yourself familiar with the pattern and instructions, as this will save you time when taking the actual test. There are plenty of videos on youtube for various topics. Below are some links for free exams.

PTE Academic Listening, test 3 - Free Practice
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers 
pte speaking tests - 7bands.weebly.com

Also, during the exam, once you provide the answer for speaking/Reading, don't wait for the time to complete and just hit next.


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

please help me with speaking, can anyone who scored 79 send me his/her speaking sample, i have studied tips a lot but can't improve. i think i speak way too fast. My other sections are good and i got above 84 in them.i scored 85 in scored tests but only 68 in real exam. please help me, i am confused about speed that how fast should we speak. please someone send me his/her one speaking sample on navjotbrarmbcn at google mail com


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Please follow pte-a exam & pte speaking forum, lot of tips and techniques on daily basis

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrishna99 (Jan 26, 2017)

Can anybody give me official link to apply PTE-Academic?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

skrishna99 said:


> Can anybody give me official link to apply PTE-Academic?


PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places


----------



## samriz20161 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Pratsi Could you please share the details regarding VETESSASS assessment for HR Advisor


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I have gone through the thread. However, I haven't found enough resources for practice and mock tests.

Appreciate if someone guide me.


----------

